# Honda GX 160 Help



## jim1234 (Dec 26, 2004)

Need Honda piston to wall clearance and rod clearance any help would be great thanks in advance also how to adjust governor GX 160


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um i think its 0.0006 to 0.002 inches for piston to cylinder bore clearence, rod bearing for oil clearance should be 0.0015 to 0.0025 inches, rod end play should be 0.004 to 0.028., and connecting rod small end inside diameter 0.7089inches or 0.7107 as for this being true for the new ones i'm not sure this is from an old book i got and found two min. ago been sitting in the drawer for a couple years. no as for the carb i'm clueless on a honda might be turning it all the way in and backing it out 1.5 turns not sure for them.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

the way i adjust governor , move throttle to full throttle position and watch center of governor see what way it turns loosen bolt in governor arm hold at wide open throttle ,turn center the same way and tighten up the bolt ,,judge for yourself the merits of the material that
has been shared in our forum.


----------



## jim1234 (Dec 26, 2004)

Thank"s for the help good fourm


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

that is a piece of crap engine. Right bugman?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the old ones were fair.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"that is a piece of crap engine. Right bugman?" i have never seen a junk honda engine and i have seen my share in the last 18 + years. i have never seen a factory defect from honda , you should start a bash honda thread and list some maby we will learn something thumbs up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep like i say the old ones to me were good. the newer ones are iffy to me. commercials are good not the regs. for commercial use but as for defects every manufacturer will have a couple sometimes or other. me i like briggs only but i think they are all pretty good. me i've never had a briggs problem except for a coil and a flywheel key. simple stuff. own lots and i try to kill em every use but they keep going strong. some hondas will keep up but hey like i say (to your own you may own) any you like. kme i've heard of the general series having problems etc. and had one to have em but i'm a like'r of the commercials of any engine manufacturer.


----------



## jim1234 (Dec 26, 2004)

I agree with scrench am a general contractor and now only buy Honda powered small equipment pumps, compactors, generator. seams they last a lot longer and start much better only thing i see is gx 160 seems to have a little low idle knock from cam to crank gear tolerance maybe a bit loose but goes away as soon as you increase rpm


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

never had me a bad problem engine wise with me briggs )


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

I have many new parts as wll as used please email if you are interested.
[email protected]


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

seems to have a little low idle knock i think thats the compression release clicking


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

my honda came from the factory running rich, fixed that and it broke a month later
4 years later and it has been sitting out in the rain for 2 months becuase it broke again and i dont have the money to fix it, beswides the bore is probably gone to heck stupid aluminum block premium engine dont hold up to crap


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

Roper,
Quit whinning you bought GC series and beat the hell out of it. I have been racing Honda motors for years and they are plain awsome. Every post on this site has you bashing people for the equipment they own. These people come here to look for answers to problems. I'm sure they would rather not listen to your continous banter and badgering about how crappy Hondas are. Grow up and get a life. Hey if your so worried about these people buying Hondas, :lol: why don't you buy them all new B&S engines?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i'm not winning myself roper, just help is all, if they like hondas they like hondas, if they like briggs or kohler, robin, onan etc. good, let em, me i just like my briggs because they have never let me down, none what so ever, they were regular models as well, the I/C oh man another 6 years out of that and well it'll still be running and its almost 8 years old already.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jworacing said:


> Roper,
> Quit whinning you bought GC series and beat the hell out of it. I have been racing Honda motors for years and they are plain awsome. Every post on this site has you bashing people for the equipment they own. These people come here to look for answers to problems. I'm sure they would rather not listen to your continous banter and badgering about how crappy Hondas are. Grow up and get a life. Hey if your so worried about these people buying Hondas, :lol: why don't you buy them all new B&S engines?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> oh yea you said it


----------

